
Trump vs. Clinton: Real-time data driven sentiment score, trends, and alerts - vizually
https://electionwatch.vizually.io/
======
ddebernardy
The two seem to be _really_ popular candidates.

~~~
bydo
See also:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/03/us/elections/t...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/03/us/elections/trump-
and-clinton-favorability.html?_r=0)

